# Care packages for Soldiers



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I was at the post office last week and was behind a lady who was sending her son, who is serving in Iraq, a birthday present. Through our conversation she got pretty emotional about the whole deal and I told her that I truly appreciated what her son was doing for his country.

That encounter got me to thinking that during this Christmas season I should help someone out and send them a package. Nothing fancy, just a few items from home that would let them know my family and I are thinking of them and are thankful for their service. I do not have anyone close to me who is serving abroad in the military, but my father served in Vietnam and I can only imagine that he would have enjoyed a little comfort from home even if it was from a total stranger.

I know there are several organizations that are set up for this, but I would rather help out a 2cooler or 2coolers loved one. Kind of an "Adopt a 2Cool Soldier for the Holidays" sort of thing. 

I would like to get some responses from some of you who know of Soldiers with a 2cool connection and how/what to maybe send them.

-salth2o


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

My classes at Santa Fe HS are sending packages out this year. WE have a small collection of items to send and a few names and addresses of our local kids. I also have the address of a 2coolers kiddo...if you'd like to join along with us, we'd love to have your support and you can even include a note (we can make sure your donations go directly to the 2cooler's kiddo). Anyway, if you are interested, PM me. 

I know our local post office lady always gives my email at school to people who come in to mail packages to their kiddos to make sure they are on our list. That might be a way for you to find someone as well. It's a great resource for me to get names and addresses.

Good luck.


----------

